# How do I "Beef Up" my pitbull puppy?



## toby

I have just gotten an eight week old puppy and i want to know if there is a way to beef him up or make him more muscular. Is exercising involved? Or is there a vitamin supplement to build his muscle tone? I have seen various vitamin supplements on the internet. But I do not know if that is the only secret to making the dog bigger. I visited some websites and there was some pictures of pitbulls where they are HUGE!! But I want to know how they do that and how to make my puppy more muscular. Any suggestions?


----------



## American_Pit13

An 8 week old puppy is WAY to young to be thinking about beefing him up. He needs time to grow and socialize right now not conditioning.

Also Pitbulls are not huge and should not be huge. You are most likely seeing American Bullies as pitbulls are slender dogs not massive ones.

I suggest you do some learning on socialization and raising a good dog and leave your worry about looks for later years in life.

http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...ing-american-pit-bull-terrier-your-puppy.html


----------



## Xiahko

american_pit13 said:


> An 8 week old puppy is WAY to young to be thinking about beefing him up. He needs time to grow and socialize right now not conditioning.
> 
> Also Pitbulls are not huge and should not be huge. You are most likely seeing American Bullies as pitbulls are slender dogs not massive ones.
> 
> I suggest you do some learning on socialization and raising a good dog and leave your worry about looks for later years in life.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...ing-american-pit-bull-terrier-your-puppy.html


:clap::clap::clap::clap::


----------



## redog

genetics are what gives you a beefy dog. you can condition for tone but it all depends on the dog and type of dog. you cant really decide now what you want your dog to turn out like. it all depends on genes.
heres a pretty good example of genetics. Marty's lil bit is a house dog that is all natural from hand walks.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8030-september-photo-contest-winners.html


----------



## toby

We know what we have and we know what we have seen and we are not mistaking anything. If you go to google and type in american pitbull terrier there is a picture of a gray pitbull on a big chain. He is an american pitbull terrier. And if you keep going through the pages you will find more that look similar to him. They are not slender at all. They are thick and built to the hilt. The pictures on google of big big bif pitbulls is what i want my puppy to look like when he gets older. And that is the way pitbulls are supposed to look. I dont want my pitbull to just have a big head and bones.


----------



## toby

is the dog in that link your dog? or how old is it? But it looks small so is that dog a male or female? It has great muscle tone though and looks to be in very good shape.


----------



## redog

no no no you got it wrong! your lookin at american bullies. american pitbull terriers weigh 35 to 50 lbs. maybe 55 tops


----------



## American_Pit13

toby said:


> We know what we have and we know what we have seen and we are not mistaking anything. If you go to google and type in american pitbull terrier there is a picture of a gray pitbull on a big chain. He is an american pitbull terrier. And if you keep going through the pages you will find more that look similar to him. They are not slender at all. They are thick and built to the hilt. The pictures on google of big big bif pitbulls is what i want my puppy to look like when he gets older. And that is the way pitbulls are supposed to look. I dont want my pitbull to just have a big head and bones.


You are very mistaken and no you obviously have no idea what a pitbull is. Do your research not just google things, thats not education.

*AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER*
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association
NKC Breed Standard
apbt/astb standard
AADR Breed Standard- This registry will except the registration of non papered dogs, however they do also have legitimately registered dogs and do hold events.
ALL AMERICAN DOG REGISTRY,LLC

The APBT comes in two different "styles" 
UKC Standard Show/ working dogs- Some UKC Style dogs also do well when conditioned for the ADBA
















ADBA Standard Dogs- These dogs are more to the original Game style dog.

















*AMERICAN BULLY*
This is a newer breed stemming from the APBT. You will still often find them UKC and or ADBA registered as APBTS or Amstaffs, however they do know have their own registry.This breed since it is newer often lacks consistency. You will see some very well bred and proportioned and others with serious faults and lack of body type. 
They also come in 3 variations, Smaller ones referred to as Pocket Bullies, Standard size Bullies and XXL bullies.
ABKC
American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
AADR
ALL AMERICAN DOG REGISTRY,LLC


----------



## Black Rabbit

I know exactly what big blue boy your talking about and that is an American Bully. There are a lot of Bullies that are registered as APBT so that's where all the confusion comes in.
This is my boy Dosia he is on the big side for an APBT he weighs around 65-70lbs, he will never be a big bulky dog but he is in good shape.


----------



## redog

toby said:


> is the dog in that link your dog? or how old is it? But it looks small so is that dog a male or female? It has great muscle tone though and looks to be in very good shape.


lil bit belongs to our friend Marty, he's not around right now. she might be 4 years old now


----------



## toby

well then how come when we go to a website and type in american bully they come up with a really short stout dog. But then I type in American Pitbull terrier and They show these massive pitbull terriers? Some other websites say they weight up to 130 lbs. How come?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Cause they are registering XL bullies as APBT. No true APBT has ever been 130lbs. Sounds more like American Bulldogs at that weight. Do more research on the creation on the American Bully and you'll understand.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Is this the dog your talking about when you google APBT?










if so then yes this is an American Bully, not APBT.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Holly gave you some really good sites to check them out.

The main thing is to socialize that pup of yours. Make sure you introduce him to all sorts of things. Stat working on the basic of obedience too. It is never too younge to start training your little guy.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

dont take this the wrong way.....it this thread a joke????? if your still in denial after breeders and owners provided concrete information and your still intent on "beefing up" because of this rebutle:



toby said:


> We know what we have and we know what we have seen and we are not mistaking anything. If you go to google and type in american pitbull terrier there is a picture of a gray pitbull on a big chain. He is lean american pitbull terrier. And if you keep going through the pages you will find more that look similar to him. They are not slender at all. They are thick and built to the hilt. The pictures on google of big big bif pitbulls is what i want my puppy to look like when he gets older. And that is the way pitbulls are supposed to look. I dont want my pitbull to just have a big head and bones.


WOW! unbelieveable


----------



## geisthexe

Man do I love this pitty :woof:


----------



## redog

not sure who that is deb, looks like choxy?


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> not sure who that is deb, looks like choxy?


Thats Lil Bit fool!!!! Choxy is above her tho.:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13

toby said:


> well then how come when we go to a website and type in american bully they come up with a really short stout dog. But then I type in American Pitbull terrier and They show these massive pitbull terriers? Some other websites say they weight up to 130 lbs. How come?


*False Advertisement*

Thats how come.


----------



## geisthexe

Dave & American Pit .. 

If I ever get another pitty .. just keep in mind that what I want ... :roll:

Thanks guys for letting me know who it is .. Nice dog!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

I thought that was Choxy too. i thought Lil Bit was more ripped than that. Are you sre Holly?


----------



## American_Pit13

MY MIKADO said:


> I thought that was Choxy too. i thought Lil Bit was more ripped than that. Are you sre Holly?


Yes ma'am Lil Bit below Tho Finale looks close to her with more mass. 








Choxie is darker









But I was mistaken thats not Choxie I have posted above her on the first page its Sheena:hammer:

Sheena


----------



## MY MIKADO

Okay. thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## geisthexe

Man I didnt mean to start something ... LOL 

I just know I love that dog ... 

Holly what lines is Lil Bit?


----------



## American_Pit13

geisthexe said:


> Holly what lines is Lil Bit?


Awesome ones! Lol I actually have no idea but I think you could find her on APBT online peds.


----------



## wheezie

i thought you didn't like those whippets on steroids deb lol. i knew they would grow on you


----------



## geisthexe

wheezie said:


> i thought you didn't like those whippets on steroids deb lol. i knew they would grow on you


You know it .. I dont like Whippets on steroids ... 
But I do love a nice looking pitty ...

All dogs grow on me .. dont you know thats why I have Vice Grips (Presa's) & Needle noses (Mals) Darn Mals grew on me .. All but the HAIR :curse:


----------



## aimee235

Hey if you google whippet you will come up with this dog.

























That doesn't mean that's what normal whippets look like. Maybe you could get a whippet next and try and get it that big.


----------



## OldFortKennels

This thread smells of TROLL!!!


----------



## aus_staffy

OldFortKennels said:


> This thread smells of TROLL!!!


It certainly ticks all the boxes.


----------



## cEElint

OldFortKennels said:


> This thread smells of TROLL!!!


a troll w/ a platinum VIP membership.. lol


----------



## FloorCandy

toby said:


> We know what we have and we know what we have seen and we are not mistaking anything. If you go to google and type in american pitbull terrier there is a picture of a gray pitbull on a big chain. He is an american pitbull terrier. And if you keep going through the pages you will find more that look similar to him. They are not slender at all. They are thick and built to the hilt. The pictures on google of big big bif pitbulls is what i want my puppy to look like when he gets older. And that is the way pitbulls are supposed to look. I dont want my pitbull to just have a big head and bones.


HAHAHAHAHA If you look through those same pages you will see American Bulldogs, a Bull Terrier, a Malamute, and a frickin Hyena!!! I guess because Google images says that Hyena is a pit bull, well it must be, right? I wonder if you could CKC reg a hyena...I bet that would make it super legit. Turn in a college paper with Google Images as the cited resource and you will earn a big fat F.


----------



## redog

cEElint said:


> a troll w/ a platinum VIP membership.. lol


hes getting his money's worth fo sho!


----------



## ibeffudled

FloorCandy said:


> HAHAHAHAHA If you look through those same pages you will see American Bulldogs, a Bull Terrier, a Malamute, and a frickin Hyena!!! I guess because Google images says that Hyena is a pit bull, well it must be, right? I wonder if you could CKC reg a hyena...I bet that would make it super legit. Turn in a college paper with Google Images as the cited resource and you will earn a big fat F.


so true, google is the worlds most well known biggest flaw in a company ever. extremely great product but extremely flawed.. much like todays society


----------



## aimee235

I was just wondering. Did the parents of the dog you bought look like what you wanted your puppy to look like full grown?


----------



## Beedeezy10

FloorCandy said:


> HAHAHAHAHA If you look through those same pages you will see American Bulldogs, a Bull Terrier, a Malamute, and a frickin Hyena!!! I guess because Google images says that Hyena is a pit bull, well it must be, right? I wonder if you could CKC reg a hyena...I bet that would make it super legit. Turn in a college paper with Google Images as the cited resource and you will earn a big fat F.


If you get your Hyena and register it, then let me know. I'll get one so we can become Hyena breeders! LOL :flush:

YOU CAN'T TRUST GOOGLE! And you can't ARGUE with TRAINERS, and BREEDERS! :rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have to say that yes you can agrue with trainers and breeders if you are dealing with petco trainers and back yard breeders.


----------



## Beedeezy10

MY MIKADO said:


> I have to say that yes you can agrue with trainers and breeders if you are dealing with petco trainers and back yard breeders.


LOL Excellent point! I didn't think that far ahead...LOL


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

hell if you google ron jeremy in his 20's i will come up. just because you goofle it dosent mean its concrete proof


----------



## American_Pit13

This poster hasn't even returned. Sooo lets leave this be unless he decides to come back and actually comment.


----------

